# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  3ο συνέδριο για το Ελεύθερο Λογισμικό

## NetTraptor

Στις 27 και 28 Μαίου 2008 θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο το 3ο συνέδριο για το Ελεύθερο Λογισμικό / Λογισμικό Ανοικτού Κώδικα που διοργανώνεται από το e-businessforum του ΕΔΕΤ (http://www.ebusinessforum.gr) και την κοινότητα ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ (http://www.ellak.gr). 

Στο συνέδριο θα παρευρεθούν σημαντικοί προσκλεκλημένοι όπως οι Wietse Venema (Postfix creator), Jim Blandy (SVN creator), John Eaton (Octave creator), Mathias Bauer (Open Office), Pieter Hintjens (iMatix / ESOMA / Digistan), Lisa Petrides (ISKME), Luca Deri (ntop).

Το Συνέδριο θα συγκεντρώσει το σύνολο της Ελληνικής κοινότητας ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ, με στόχο την παρουσίαση των εξελίξεων, την ανταλλαγή απόψεων και την ενημέρωση σε θέματα ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ που αφορούν στον Ελληνικό αλλά και στον Διεθνή χώρο. Το 3ο Συνέδριο ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ φιλοδοξεί να συντελέσει δυναμικά στην ανάπτυξη πρωτοβουλιών για την επέκταση της χρήσης των εφαρμογών του στην Ελλάδα, και συγκεκριμένα στους παρακάτω τομείς:

* ασφάλεια
* επιστημονικές εφαρμογές
* δημόσιος τομέας
* εφαρμογές γραφείου
* ανάπτυξη λογισμικού
* διαχείριση δικτύων
* νομικά θέματα
* ανοικτή πρόσβαση στην πληροφορία


Σήμερα, τέσσερα χρόνια μετά από το τελευταίο Συνέδριο ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ, οι εξελίξεις έχουν δημιουργήσει μια ιδιαίτερη δυναμική στο χώρο. Το ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ έχει πλέον εξαπλωθεί σε όλους τους τομείς, προσφέροντας ανταγωνιστικές και καινοτόμες λύσεις που καλύπτουν όλο το φάσμα εφαρμογών λογισμικού, και χαρακτηρίζονται από αξιοπιστία, σταθερότητα, ασφάλεια και πολλά καινοτόμα χαρακτηριστικά. Οι εναλλακτικές προτάσεις του ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ συνεισφέρουν ουσιαστικά τονώνοντας διεθνώς τον ανταγωνισμό στην εξέλιξη του λογισμικού.

_Είναι μια εκδήλωση που αξίζει και δεν πρέπει να την χάσετε. Κρίμα που είναι σε εργάσιμες ώρες και ημέρες. ΑΛΛΑ!!!_

*To 3o Συνέδριο Ελεύθερου Λογισμικού / Λογισμικού Ανοικτού Κώδικα θα μεταδοθεί ζωντανά σε κανονική αλλά και υψηλή ανάλυση.
Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση είναι να εγγραφείτε στο συνέδριο.*

Για να παρακολουθήσετε τις μεταδόσεις χρειάζεστε διαθέσιμο εύρος ζώνης τουλάχιστον 200 Kbps και κατάλληλο εγκατεστημένο λογισμικό: Helix Player, Real Player ή ισοδύναμο. Για περισσότερες τεχνικές πληροφορίες ανατρέξτε στη σελίδα vod.grnet.gr.
Eφόσον εγγραφείτε και συνδεθείτε στο site, μπορείτε να πλοηγηθείτε από το πρόγραμμα (είτε από τη λίστα πάνω δεξιά από το logo του συνεδρίου που δείχνει τις τρέχοντες συνεδρίες) στη σελίδα της τρέχουσας συνεδρίας που θέλετε να παρακολουθήσετε για να βρείτε το σύνδεσμο προς την αντίστοιχη ζωντανή μετάδοση. Εναλλακτικά μπορείτε να δείτε συγκεντρωτικά το πρόγραμμα των μεταδόσεων μαζί με τους αντίστοιχους συνδέσμους στη σελίδα http://vod.grnet.gr/activecalendar/scheduler.php

Ειδικά για τις συνεδρίες που λαμβάνουν χώρα στην κεντρική Αίθουσα Τελετών της Πρυτανείας ΕΜΠ, προσφέρεται εικονορροή υψηλής ανάλυσης (MPEG-2 High Definition) που μεταδίδεται σε δίκτυο πολλαπλής διανομής (IP multicast). Για να παρακολουθήσετε αυτές τις μεταδόσεις, χρειάζεστε ευρυζωνική σύνδεση με δυνατότητες multicast, όπως παρέχεται σε ακαδημαϊκούς φορείς που συνδέονται στο ΕΔΕΤ, και εγκατεστημένο λογισμικό VLC media player (VideoLAN). Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ανατρέξτε στη σελίδα http://iptv.grnet.gr/instructions.html . Οι σύνδεσμοι για τις εικονορροές υψηλής ανάλυσης αναφέρονται στις σελίδες των συνεδριών για τις οποίες προσφέρονται. Επίσης μπορείτε να πλοηγηθείτε στη σελίδα http://iptv.grnet.gr/multicast/net_channels.php και να επιλέξετε το κανάλι ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ HD (Α) για να δείτε την τρέχουσα μετάδοση από την Αίθουσα Τελετών. 



ΠΗΓΗ: http://conf.ellak.gr/2008/

----------

